# NISSAN SENTRA Timing Advance Kit +20HP



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

does anyone know if this will work???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1849231328

i'm interested in buying one.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Save yourself the five bucks and check out these articles (it's a do it yourselfer)

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php?#Timing
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november98/timing.shtml

What the articles don't tell you is what each mark on the crank pulley means. Looking at the pulley, the marks starting on the firewall side going from left to right are -5, 0, 5, 10, 15, 20. So if you wanted to advance to 15 you would put it on the second mark from the right.

Hope that helps.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I don't know much about timming but here is the do it yourself instructions
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november98/timing.shtml

I think they are the same.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*my 2 cents*

if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. as it is, this timing advance kit seems *very* circumspect. ... i wouldn't bother with it, really. you're best off sticking to the tried and true method for advancing your timing. follow g-funk's link for a *free* mod that will give you *real* results, not imaginary ones...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

My cousin sells those timing advance kits for $5 including shipping, he put something a little different than this. This guy makes it seem like its a performance chip altough my cuz tells you that it is up to 20HP on some cars. But think about it, how much HP do you expect from a $5 product?? I trip out because people buy these "kits", sometimes more than one for separate cars.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

What's the kit include? Is it just instructions?


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *What's the kit include? Is it just instructions? *


Its called a rip off.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I know it's a ripoff, just wanted to know what the ripoff consisted of


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well i know this is backstabbing but right now my cousin is pissing me off so basically the "kit" consists of instructions, a title page, a resistor used to swap out with your old resistor in the air temp sensor.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Ahh, at least it includes a resistor, not just instructions


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

But see its not really a scam because he's not calling it a chip. Stupid people who dont realize that you cant buy a performance chip for $5 make it seem like a scam. For $5 what do you really expect??


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*or.......*

if the principle is to make the ecu think its getting colder air, then why not route the intake temp sensor somewhere colder and or aim it there rather than bothering with the ecu.........just an idea though......


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Extend the wires and zip tie or duct tape it to the A/C condensor where it gets pretty chilly.  (zip ties and duct tape fix everything) I bet that will make the ECU think you're in Siberia.

I hope everyone knows I'm kidding, but maybe it's not a bad idea after all.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

like i said it may be a plausible idea........


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I remember reading about a guy that did the resistor mod on his sentra last year or around that time(in the b15sentra forums)...supposedly it makes the ecu give more fuel because it thinks the air is denser, which might result in a little more power(can't really see why right now though).


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

more fuel, more power to burn, but with warm air though, i don't think that would be good, you would be running rich then, and risk burning out the o2 sensors and the cat......think of it as dumping raw fuel in the exhaust system..........but yes, a little bit more power.......


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i just remembered that my friend does that to his E30 325 is, but he fools around with the vane ariflow meter, though, and black smoke comes out of his tailpipe, more fuel.........also bad gas mileage....


----------

